# Different types of cockerpoos



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

I have started doing some research about the different types of cockerpoos depandant upon the different dogs that breed to create the poo.
Getting a bit confused though! 
Can anyone summarise the difference for me as there is so much information its a bit overwhelming!
Different coats, sizes and temprements depandant upon the different breeds. EEPPPP!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Carolyne,

For the UK - this might help:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/gallery.html

If you can add to this - then we would welcome additional pictures to illustrate the options !

Stephen X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi.

There are three main types of Cockapoo:

1) Engish Show cocker x poodle
2) English working cocker x poodle
3) American Cocker x poodle

Normally a miniature poodle is used in the cross except in the american cross where a Toy poodle is often used. It really does depend on the size of the Cocker Spaniel though so a smaller spaniel may be mated with a Toy poodle regardless of its back ground.

These crosses are known as a forst cross or F1. If two F1 Cockapoos are mated they will produce F2s.

Please read more about the sizes here Cockapoo Owners Club

There is no set coat type although from what I have seen sometimes the working Cocker produces a coarser coat than the show cocker but as it is a cross breed it can be very random. You will find some Cockapoos with long loose waves and others with dense curly coats. Daisy is from a show cocker cross and had fabulous long loose twisty curls but potentially another dog from her litter could have had more of a poodle coat! Hope this makes sense. Good luck with your search.


----------

